# ManagedBean manuell initialisieren?



## nebulo (12. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich schreibe ein Modulares CMS. Die einzelnen Module müssen sich beim Controller registrieren. Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Ich muss die links auf die zu den entsprechenden Modulen gehörenden jsfs ja irgendwie auslesen. Das Problem ist aber, da die Module als Managed-Beans konfiguriert sind sich erst dann beim Controller registrieren, wenn sie benutzt werden. Dazu müsste ich ja aber erstmal den Zugriff ermöglichen. 

Hat jemand eine Lösung zu diesem Problem. Kann man irgendwie Managed-Bean manuell initialisieren o.Ä.

Gruß nebulo


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (12. Dez 2006)

Die Beans liegen bekommst du über den entsprechenden Scope.
Hier ein Beispiel von ner FacesUtil-Klasse.

Quelle: http://www.koders.com/java/fid5D222C34B7B07CCA1DB44CD83AA44CD6168A3B82.aspx


```
package com.asv.jfotki.web.util;

import javax.faces.FactoryFinder;
import javax.faces.application.Application;
import javax.faces.application.ApplicationFactory;
import javax.faces.application.FacesMessage;
import javax.faces.context.FacesContext;
import javax.faces.context.ExternalContext;
import javax.faces.el.ValueBinding;
import javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag;
import javax.servlet.ServletContext;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.portlet.PortletContext;
import java.util.ResourceBundle;

/**
 * Util class for JSF.
 *
 * @author Sergey Aleksandrov
 */
public class FacesUtils {
	/**
	 * Get servlet context.
	 *
	 * @return the servlet context
	 */
	public static ServletContext getServletContext() {
		return (ServletContext)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getContext();
	}

    public static PortletContext getPortletContext() {
        return (PortletContext)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getContext();
    }

    public static ExternalContext getExternalCpntext() {
		return FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext();
	}


	/**
	 * Get managed bean based on the bean name.
	 *
	 * @param beanName the bean name
	 * @return the managed bean associated with the bean name
	 */
	public static Object getManagedBean(String beanName) {
		Object o = getValueBinding(getJsfEl(beanName)).getValue(FacesContext.getCurrentInstance());
		
		return o;
	}  
	
	/**
	 * Remove the managed bean based on the bean name.
	 * 
	 * @param beanName the bean name of the managed bean to be removed
	 */
	public static void resetManagedBean(String beanName) {
		getValueBinding(getJsfEl(beanName)).setValue(FacesContext.getCurrentInstance(), null);
	}
	
	/**
	 * Store the managed bean inside the session scope.
	 * 
	 * @param beanName the name of the managed bean to be stored
	 * @param managedBean the managed bean to be stored
	 */
	public static void setManagedBeanInSession(String beanName, Object managedBean) {
		FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap().put(beanName, managedBean);
	}
	
	/**
	 * Get parameter value from request scope.
	 * 
	 * @param name the name of the parameter
	 * @return the parameter value
	 */
	public static String getRequestParameter(String name) {
		return (String)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequestParameterMap().get(name);
	}


	
	/**
	 * Add information message.
	 * 
	 * @param msg the information message
	 */
	public static void addInfoMessage(String msg) {
		addInfoMessage(null, msg);
	}
	
	/**
	 * Add information message to a sepcific client.
	 * 
	 * @param clientId the client id 
	 * @param msg the information message
	 */
	public static void addInfoMessage(String clientId, String msg) {
		FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().addMessage(clientId, new FacesMessage(FacesMessage.SEVERITY_INFO, msg, msg));
	}
	
	/**
	 * Add error message.
	 * 
	 * @param msg the error message
	 */
	public static void addErrorMessage(String msg) {
		addErrorMessage(null, msg);
	}
	
	/**
	 * Add error message to a sepcific client.
	 * 
	 * @param clientId the client id 
	 * @param msg the error message
	 */	
	public static void addErrorMessage(String clientId, String msg) {
		FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().addMessage(clientId, new FacesMessage(FacesMessage.SEVERITY_ERROR, msg, msg));
	}
	
	/**
	 * Evaluate the integer value of a JSF expression.
	 * 
	 * @param el the JSF expression
	 * @return the integer value associated with the JSF expression
	 */
	public static Integer evalInt(String el) {
		if (el == null) {
			return null;
		}
		
		if (UIComponentTag.isValueReference(el)) {
			Object value = getElValue(el);
			
			if (value == null) {
				return null;
			}
			else if (value instanceof Integer) {
				return (Integer)value;
			}
			else {
				return new Integer(value.toString());
			}
		}
		else {
			return new Integer(el);
		}
	}
	
	private static Application getApplication() {
		ApplicationFactory appFactory = (ApplicationFactory)FactoryFinder.getFactory(FactoryFinder.APPLICATION_FACTORY);
		return appFactory.getApplication(); 
	}
	
	private static ValueBinding getValueBinding(String el) {
		return getApplication().createValueBinding(el);
	}
	
	private static HttpServletRequest getServletRequest() {
		return (HttpServletRequest)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getRequest();
	}
	
	private static Object getElValue(String el) {
		return getValueBinding(el).getValue(FacesContext.getCurrentInstance());
	}
	
	private static String getJsfEl(String value) {
		return "#{" + value + "}";
	}

    public static String getMessageByKey(String key) {
        String messageBundleName = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getApplication().getMessageBundle();
        ResourceBundle resourceBundle = ResourceBundle.getBundle(messageBundleName);

        try {
            return resourceBundle.getString(key);
        } catch (Exception e) {
            return key;
        }

    }
}
```


----------

